# New Camera, Pics Around My Beautiful City



## katwillny (Jan 24, 2013)

Went around my city today taking pictures with the Nikon. Most of the day my hands were frozen even with gloves on.  Enjoy.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 24, 2013)

A few more.


----------



## Steve T (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice pics.  What part of Dutchess?  Where do you buy pellets?


----------



## katwillny (Jan 24, 2013)

Im in Beacon, I get my pellets from Lowes in Newburgh or Home Depot in Fishkill. Mostly Fishkill since its a stones throw away from my house. Where're You?


----------



## Beer Belly (Jan 25, 2013)

I used to live in Poughquag....Dalton Farms....still get up that way a couple times a month to visit family. Got a few here from Ducthess County


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 28, 2013)

So much more ice on the river up there than down in Croton,


----------



## katwillny (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea Steve, it was in the single digits most of last week, sometimes dipping into below zero.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 28, 2013)

We were low teens, maybe high singles at night. Interesting how much of a difference 25 miles makes.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 28, 2013)

Probably Mount Beacon has something to do with that. The wind was whipping most of last week. This week is balmy, its 34 tonight


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 28, 2013)

Gonna be in the 50s by mid week.

Nice pics BTW. We haven't been up that way in a while.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 29, 2013)

Nice photo's. Which Nikon are you using? Looking at digi Nikons still have my 35mm ftns.


----------



## Kitchen (Jan 29, 2013)

katwillny said:


> Im in Beacon, I get my pellets from Lowes in Newburgh or Home Depot in Fishkill. Mostly Fishkill since its a stones throw away from my house. Where're You?


 
I got the best bowl of ice cream in Beacon last summer.  The place on the corner.  Hudson Glass is where you'll find my wife anytime we are in town.  I work at Mohonk.


----------



## katwillny (Jan 29, 2013)

Kitchen said:


> I got the best bowl of ice cream in Beacon last summer. The place on the corner. Hudson Glass is where you'll find my wife anytime we are in town. I work at Mohonk.


OH yea, Jane's ice cream. We walk there as a family on summer nights. Its a Christmas shop now during the winter months.Great place.


----------



## muncybob (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice pics. Love my Nikon too, one day I'll actually learn how to use it out of auto mode


----------



## katwillny (Jan 30, 2013)

Defiant said:


> Nice photo's. Which Nikon are you using? Looking at digi Nikons still have my 35mm ftns.


I have the D3200 with the regular 18/55 lens, I am getting a 70/300 lens in a few weeks.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 31, 2013)

We bought a D3100 for my stepson in the fall. He's taking a few digital photography classes in college now. Seems like a nice camera. I haven't had a chance to play with it yet though. I'd like to get one for Mrs. Flatbedford and myself too.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 6, 2013)

Beer Belly said:


> Got a few here from Ducthess County​


 
Originally from Dutchess County.  Grew up in the Mabbettsville/Millbrook Area


----------



## nate379 (Feb 6, 2013)

BogyDave lives maybe 6-7 miles from me as "as the crow flies" and he will have temps sometimes 10* +- what I have hear at the house... Have had it nice and sunny here and it was POURING rain by where he is and vice versa.



Flatbedford said:


> Interesting how much of a difference 25 miles makes.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice katwillny. Nice. I like them. You should have a new hobby taking photos and sharing them. You must share at least half with the hearth.com crowd though.


----------



## katwillny (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice katwillny. Nice. I like them. You should have a new hobby taking photos and sharing them. You must share at least half with the hearth.com crowd though.
Yes, I thought i would actually have more time to go out and take pictures but it doesnt seem that way. So much to do with the kitchen renovation and everything else. We are supposed to get close to a foot of snow this friday so i look forward to taking pics of snow in our city.


----------



## katwillny (Feb 7, 2013)

More Pictures out and about with the new camera.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 7, 2013)

Ha. Used to love riding down 9D, going through that tunnel.  The louder your bike was, the more fun you had.


----------



## katwillny (Feb 8, 2013)

The kids love it when I honk the horn as we drive through there.


----------



## Gasifier (Feb 8, 2013)

Good shots.


----------



## katwillny (Feb 8, 2013)

I took the tunnel shot from inside my wifes case as she was driving, I was tempted to get out of the car and take the shot,but the kids were in the car, didnt think it was a good example.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 8, 2013)

katwillny said:


> The kids love it when I honk the horn as we drive through there.


My grandfather use to take us through the tunnel that goes under the locks, he would honk his horn a few times which we thought was a big deal, great memories.

Thanks
Zap


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 8, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Ha. Used to love riding down 9D, going through that tunnel. The louder your bike was, the more fun you had.


 
That is a great stretch of road there! Very hard not to drive too fast.


----------



## katwillny (Feb 18, 2013)

Here are some more


----------



## katwillny (Feb 18, 2013)

An A few more. there is a picture of Your Trully and one of the wife after a long night at the Labor & Delivery room.


----------



## schoondog (Feb 18, 2013)

Any pics of Texaco Research going down ?  Worked there for 12 years. Miss it.

Schoondog


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 18, 2013)

I see you were down near my neighborhood. Nice pics. I like the airborne sled shot.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey, I just had dinner in Piermont NY. Is this close. Cool little town.


----------



## gzecc (Feb 18, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I see you were down near my neighborhood. Nice pics. I like the airborne sled shot.


 Flatbed, Dolche is a very nice place and so is Piermont. Sidewalk Bistro was also very nice.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 18, 2013)

gzecc said:


> Hey, I just had dinner in Piermont NY. Is this close. Cool little town.


 
Katwill is in Beacon. About 25 miles up the river from Piermont on the other side. One of his pictures above is in Peekskill, pretty much at the entrance to Camp Smith.

Glad you found a nice place and had a good weekend.


----------



## katwillny (Feb 18, 2013)

Thats right Steve, its right at the Annsville Circle. I sometimes ride my bicycle from Beacon down to the circle and come up that huge hill. I mostly walk my bike up that hill
but the views are incredible from the view spots right before the Bear Mountain bridge. Want to try that new 9 restaurant that used to be the Reef.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 18, 2013)

The restaurant is OK. Not sure if I'd say it is worth the ride down from Beacon.


----------



## katwillny (Feb 18, 2013)

I drive by it everyday twice a day for the past 9 years and never stopped. Someone recommended the Cove in Peekskill by the water.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 18, 2013)

Cove has recently changed ownership. Not sure what its like now. The location is nice though. If you are gonna head down in the warmer weather let me know. Maybe we can meet you there. Do you know how all the restaurants at the Newburgh waterfront did during Sandy? We like to go up there in the summer.


----------



## katwillny (Feb 19, 2013)

That be real cool Steve, Ill definitely let you know. I was just in torches a few days ago and all appears to be fine. Love that water front, Torches with the wife, Havanas 59 with the wife and kids and Gullys with the boys. Gullys is a great place for beers and good live music.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 19, 2013)

We used to take the boat up to Gully's a couple times a year. Before gas got to be around $5/gallon and we pretty much gave up on boating.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 20, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> We used to take the boat up to Gully's a couple times a year. Before gas got to be around $5/gallon and we pretty much gave up on boating.


 Think we'll see sailing make a comeback?


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 20, 2013)

Hard to make a run from Croton to Newburgh and back in one night with a sailboat.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 20, 2013)

katwillny said:


> Here are some more


 I'll take the trunk in the pic, very nice pics.


----------



## katwillny (Feb 20, 2013)

Zap, that trunk is one of my best finds and has a nice story. I found that last summer in downtown Manhattan at a yard sale and it was the last piece the lady had and i got it for literally a bottle of water. It was one of those ungodly hot NYC days and when I saw it I Immediately fell in love with it, I struck up a conversation with her and she told me that I could have it since she didnt want to carry it back to her apartment 4 blocks down. After talking to her about our beautiful NYC she asked me to buy her a bottle of water and that I could have the trunk. I offered her money but she insisted that she wanted me to have it as long as I promised her to give it a nice home. Cant wait for the spring when they have these community street sales.That was a sweet woman.


----------



## katwillny (Feb 20, 2013)

schoondog said:


> Texaco Research


Shoondog, are you referring to the warehouses down by Maddam Brett Park at the end of South Ave? There were talks of making those into Lofts but that was a few years ago and I have not seen much going on down there. I wish they would do something with those buildings, they are not very sightly in their current state. I can see really nice lofts being made in there. Yes, i walked in last summer, and looked around inside. lol.


----------

